# Fischsterben im teich



## japanblume (11. Juni 2012)

Nach dem jemand so nett war und mir das wasser aus dem Teich gelassen hat,habe ich nur noch probleme. teich danach gründlich gereinigt,neu aufgefüllt und 14.tage nur pumpe laufen lassen,dann habe ich neue kleine fische in den teich gesetzt,seitdem nur ärger,die kleinen fressen gut,sauerstoff ist durch pumpe und sauerstoffpumpe genügend da,wasserquallität testen lassen auch OK und trotzdem sterben mir die kleinen weg,weiß nicht mehr weiter.
 LG japanblume


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

hallo japanblume :willkommen im forum

fütter hier mal die suchfunktion mit dem stichwort nitritpeak 

du hast die fische viel zu früh eingesetzt  

was hast du eigentlich für fische drin? 500 l und teichfische ist ein no-go!

siehe hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28859


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Hallo liebe Japanblume,

ja - Du machst zuviel. In einem 500-Liter-Teichlein haben weder 11 !!! Goldfische noch ein __ Zwergwels noch drei __ Muscheln etwas verloren. 

Die gründliche Reinigung und nach 14 Tagen schon Fische einzusetzen, war - mal abgesehen von der Größe - grundverkehrt. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du das Wasserwerte mißt - aber das spricht für einen Nitritpeak.

Ich weiß, das möchtest Du bestimmt nicht hören - aber am bestens - vor allen Dingen für die Lebewesen - wäre, wenn Du keinen Nachschub mehr kaufst. Die vorhandenen gehören zwar eigentlich in einen größeren Teich - solange aber nicht geklärt ist, warum sie sterben, wäre das unverantwortlich.

Mach mal einen Teilwasserwechsel und besorg Dir schnellstmöglich ein anständiges Testset, damit Du vor Ort und sofort in kurzen Abständen testen kannst.

Edit: Katja war einsam, aber schneller...


----------



## japanblume (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Hallo, 
das gesammte wasser wecheln oder nur einen teil? wie kann ich vorbeugen das dies nicht wieder vorkommt.
danke


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Mach mal einen *Teil*wasserwechsel



Wasserwerte im Auge behalten und bei Veränderungen sofort mit weiterem Teilwasserwechsel reagieren. 
Wie ist denn die Bepflanzung? Hast Du auch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen? Besorg dir __ Hornkraut und/oder __ Tausendblatt. Und als Schnellverbraucher ein paar Muschelblumen oder Wasserhyazinthen.  

Langfristig: Fische raus.


----------



## japanblume (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Habe 2 Seerosen im Teich,werde nir heute diese testsreifen holen. wieviel von den planzen werde ich brauchen?
Entschuldigung aber ich möchte das die kleinen überleben.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Hallo,

die Seerosen sind nicht relevant, die nützen nur als Beschattung und Versteck.

Wenn Du kriegen kannst, dann drei Portionen Unterwasserpflanzen und zwei, drei Muschelblumen. So groß ist der Teich ja nicht. Und bitte eventuelle vorhandene Teicherde entfernen!

Aber mach erst einmal den Teilwasserwechsel. Du kannst dazu Regen- oder Leitungswasser nehmen.


----------



## japanblume (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Danke für den rat,gehe dan gleich einkaufen,teilwasser wechsel erfolgt heute noch
Lg.Jana


----------



## japanblume (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Hallo habe das wasser zu 50%gewechselt,der nitrit wert ist nun unter 5% laut dem teststreifen,die wasserpflanzen habe ich auch in den teich gesetzt. mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht. Lg. Jana


----------



## Schwabenteich (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Nitrit muss bei 0 sein - so lange ist das Wasser Gift für Deine Fische. Es gibt im Aquarienhandel Nitrit-Binder, die man dem Wasser hinzufügen kann. Ich vermute mal, dass man die auch im Gartenteich anwenden kann. Damit kann man evt. einen Teil der Fische retten. Außerdem solltest Du morgen nochmals einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.

Und: Teststreifen werden auch als Ratestäbchen bezeichnet. Besorge Dir für die wichtigsten Werte (Nitrit, Nitrat, pH) am Besten einen Tröpfchentest, die sind deutlich genauer in der Aussage.


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

mit was für wasser hast du auf- bzw. nachgefüllt? teste auch mal dieses wasser! 5 find ich extrem hoch :shock


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Mach weiter jeden Tag 20% Wasserwechsel, bis der Wert bei 0mg/Liter ist.
Gebe dem Wasser 50 Gramm Salz zu, das mindert die Giftigkeit des Nitrits.

Der Filter läuft doch auch 24 Stunden am Tag?


----------



## japanblume (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

Hallo,Filter kann leider nich 24.stunden laufen,da mir schon 2x der teich abgepumpt wurde, wer das ist weiß keiner,Pumpe läuft von ca 6,00-22,00 Uhr, aber die sauerstoffpumpeläuft 24 stunden. der nitrit wert ist bei 0% seit gestern abend,habe wieder wasserwechsel gemacht,mit Trinkwasser,gefüttert habe ich noch nicht,die fische fressen zur zeit die kleinen algen am rand,wenn der wert heut mittag noch bei 0% ist werde ich sie wieder füttern Lg.Jana


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben im teich*

so wird sich das problem aber unter umständen wiederholen 

der filter muss 24 h durchlaufen! dir sterben bei jedem abschalten die bakterien ab und du fängst jeden morgen wieder von vorne an :?

wer kann denn alles aufs grundstück? und warum hat jemand interesse, dir den teich leer zu pumpen?? :shock

hatte dein profil nimmer im kopf....mein rat lautet: gib die tiere aus dem teich ab (christine hat dazu alles geschrieben), dann kannst du dir pumpe etc. sparen und ich an einem schönen pflanzteichlein freuen, in dem sich auch ohne zutun etliches leben tummeln wird!


----------

